# How do you configure X without xorg.conf files?



## ColorfulOne (Mar 21, 2020)

I have a Vaio laptop PCG-9RFL. In graphical mode the screen size is not fully utilized such that I have black blank space on the screen edges. All of the instructions say to update or edit  /etc/X11/xorg.conf  as in the case of fonts as seen in this page: https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/x-fonts.html. There is no file to edit in my case. Using the `X -configure` is outdated according to this page: https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x-config.html. I have not used FreeBSD in years. Last time I did using the command `X- configure` was how I remembered adjusting graphics. Do I just need to generate a  xorg.conf.new  and put it in place after I edit it? Or is there another way to do this now? The Handbook says to use  /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/  now, but my directory is empty. This all amounts to bad graphics and fonts.


----------



## eternal_noob (Mar 22, 2020)

If autoconfiguration of Xorg is not sufficient, it's perfectly legal to use custom config files in `/usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/`.



ColorfulOne said:


> but my directory is empty


You have to create the files there by hand. Name is arbitrary, extension has to be '.conf'.

I have one for the video driver and one for the font paths.

```
$ ls /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/
driver.conf fonts.conf
```

Use minimal files and configure only the stuff you really need.
My driver file for example looks like this:

```
$ cat /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/driver.conf
Section "Device"
  Identifier "Intel Graphics"
  Driver     "intel"
EndSection
```

Edit: Yes, i know. One should use the _modesetting_ driver instead of _intel_, but i have redrawing problems using the former.


----------



## zirias@ (Mar 22, 2020)

ColorfulOne said:


> The Handbook says to use /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ now, but my directory is empty.


You already got the answer, I want to add a the following:

A directory named `*.d` below /etc or /usr/local/etc is always meant for locally (site-local) created configuration or script fragments that are automatically combined by reading and concatenating (or executing) all files in that directory. So it's pretty common that you create new files in such directories.


----------



## ColorfulOne (Mar 22, 2020)

That advice helped a bit. The first thing that I learned was that I was using the wrong driver. Always good to identify your video card correctly. When I edit  /etc/rc.conf  with the line 
	
	



```
kld_list="/boot/modules/radeonkms.ko"
```
, my screen dramatically improves to use the full screen. However, I lose mouse functionality when I enter X for some odd reason. I created a  /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/mouse0-buttons.conf  that looks like this:

```
Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier    "Mouse0"
    Driver        "mouse"
    Option        "Protocol" "auto"
    Option        "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
    Option        "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
    # Option    "Buttons" "7"
EndSection
```
However, this did not seem to work. Do not know why the video driver affects the mouse. Thanks in advance for the advice and help as always.


----------



## eternal_noob (Mar 22, 2020)

ColorfulOne said:


> I lose mouse functionality when I enter X for some odd reason.


Try this: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/xfce4-fbsd-13-0-keyboard-mouse.74472/#post-455392


----------



## ColorfulOne (Mar 23, 2020)

That was good to know, but it did not work. I have a file  /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/driver-radeon.conf  that reads:

```
Section "Device"
    Identifier    "Card0"
    Driver        "radeon"
EndSection
```
I also created another  /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/touchpad0  that reads:

```
Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier    "Touchpad0"
    Driver        "synaptics"
    Option        "Protocol" "psm"
    Option        "Device" "/dev/psm0"
EndSection
```
Could it be that the touchpad and mouse are conflicting? My laptop is very old, so it has an actual physical switch to turn off the touchpad which I love and use. However, it does not seem to help in this case. When I enter X my mouse does work now even with the radeon driver, but it I can't see the cursor. The buttons are all messed up as well such that I have to hold down the right click button and release it to activate anything. I am not even sure what the left click is actually doing. 
I noticed that whether I comment out 
	
	



```
moused_enable="YES"
```
 from  /etc/rc.conf  or leave it in does not seem to change the results either which way. Maybe it is that I have configured the buttons incorrectly somehow? This does not explain why I can't see the cursor though. It is only a very old Microsoft mouse with wheel and two buttons that was stashed away and barely ever used for years. When I remove the radeon driver from  /etc/rc.conf  and uncomment out 
	
	



```
moused_enable="YES"
```
, 
	
	



```
gdm_enable="YES"
```
, and 
	
	



```
gnome_enable="YES"
```
 the mouse works, but the screen returns to its original issue of not being fully utilized with black blank sections on both sides. The `startx` is linked to Windowmaker still though, so I am switching between different windows management.
Thanks as always for the help, and on a side note I like your Buckminster Fuller quote.


----------



## ColorfulOne (Mar 24, 2020)

After more fiddling today, I commented out the driver files in  /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/  and  /etc/rc.conf . Now I have no option but full screen even without the drivers when I enter X. I don't understand how that happened. I thought the behavior was tied to the drivers.


----------



## mickey (Mar 24, 2020)

ColorfulOne said:


> However, I lose mouse functionality when I enter X for some odd reason. I created a  /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/mouse0-buttons.conf  that looks like this:
> 
> ```
> Section "InputDevice"
> ...


You should not be using _InputDevice_ sections at all. From xorg.conf(5):

```
INPUTDEVICE SECTION
       The config file may have multiple InputDevice sections.  Recent X
       servers employ HAL or udev backends for input device enumeration and
       input hotplugging. It is usually not necessary to provide InputDevice
       sections in the xorg.conf if hotplugging is in use (i.e. AutoAddDevices
       is enabled). If hotplugging is enabled, InputDevice sections using the
       mouse, kbd and vmmouse driver will be ignored.
```
You should remove that section/file and first try without any additional configuration whether your mouse works as intended. Then if there really is something you'd like to configure, use an _InputClass_ section instead, like so:

```
Section "InputClass"
    Identifier "My Mouse Settings"
    MatchIsPointer "yes"
    Option "<name>" "<value>"
    ...
EndSection
```
Make sure your _InputClass_ section does not specify a _Driver_ as that should be picked automatically and due to the recent switch to libinput/udev the _mouse_ driver should no longer be used. _InputClass_ sections can match multiple devices. Above example matches all pointing devices. If you need to further restrict the set of devices your _InputClass_ section applies to, you can do so by using additional _MatchXXX_ directives (see xorg.conf(5) for details). Also check your xorg log file (usually /var/log/Xorg.0.log) for any potential problems.


----------



## ColorfulOne (Mar 25, 2020)

I tried your suggestion which did not seem to work. I visited a great deal of sites yesterday, so there were a lot of changes that I believe complicates this issue.
I tried adding Option "AutoAddDevices" "Off" to ServerFlags as suggested from this site http://www.wonkity.com/~wblock/docs/html/aei.html.  
I also tried editing  /etc/rc.conf  with 
	
	



```
moused_enable="NO"
```
 and 
	
	



```
moused_nondefault_enable="NO"
```
. 
I think the problem is that I used the command `pciconf -lv`, I get this result: 

```
vendor    = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]'
    device    = 'RS200M [Radeon IGP 330M/340M/345M/350M]'
    class    = display
    subclass= VGA
```
This lead me to include the driver in  /etc/rc.conf  listed above as well as include a file in 
 /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/driver-radeon.conf : 

```
Section "Device"
    Identifier    "Card0"
    Driver        "radeon"
    BusID        "PCI:1:5:0" (On a side note, I can comment this line out or put it in either which way without change.)
EndSection
```
This was suggestion in https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x-config.html which also noted that while automatic configuration should be attempted first, add files if that fails. 
I noticed that everything works except I return to the original problem of not utilizing the full screen, 
if I add a file  /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/device.conf  with this code:

```
Section "Device"
    Identifier    "Card0"
    Driver        "vesa"
    BusID        "PCI:1:5:0"
EndSection
```
I now think that even though I have an AMD Radeon chip, the vesa driver must be key. I wonder if there is some way to just use the vesa driver 
and get full screen and resolution from that driver? Or work along side the radeon driver somehow? If I add the vesa device file that I have to add other files as well. I just have not found the one that gives me full screen and mouse yet.


----------



## ColorfulOne (Mar 26, 2020)

I just wanted to post an update. I am posting this message on my old laptop. I do not have full screen, but it is functional. I even just configured my firewall, and I installed some programming languages. This is why I love FreeBSD. FreeBSD allowed me to salvage a very old laptop as well as serving as a wonderful learning experience. Thank you, FreeBSD!


----------



## mickey (Mar 26, 2020)

ColorfulOne said:


> I tried adding Option "AutoAddDevices" "Off" to ServerFlags as suggested from this site http://www.wonkity.com/~wblock/docs/html/aei.html.


Please don't do that. That document is dated 2011, a lot of time has passed since then and also some versions of x.org.



ColorfulOne said:


> I also tried editing  /etc/rc.conf  with
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It seems you are fighting at least two different problems all at once. Take it step by step. The mouse not working is one thing, the graphics driver another.
If moused is running (for USB mice the system should automatically start it independent of moused_enable) your mouse should work on the console. So first step is to check whether moused is actually running and if the mouse works on the console. To find out why something is not working in X.org you really need to check your log file to see which devices are detected and if there are any problems.


----------



## ColorfulOne (Mar 27, 2020)

I cut out the large section of monitor settings. This is the result of: 

```
cat /var/log/Xorg.0.org
```


```
[  6058.387] 
X.Org X Server 1.18.4
Release Date: 2016-07-19
[  6058.387] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[  6058.388] Build Operating System: FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p2 i386 
[  6058.388] Current Operating System: FreeBSD gold.colorful.org 12.1-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p3 GENERIC i386
[  6058.388] Build Date: 03 March 2020  09:20:17AM
[  6058.388]  
[  6058.388] Current version of pixman: 0.38.4
[  6058.388]     Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
    to make sure that you have the latest version.
[  6058.388] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
    (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
    (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[  6058.388] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Mar 27 08:20:39 2020
[  6058.547] (==) Using config directory: "/usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"
[  6058.547] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/local/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"
[  6058.597] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.
[  6058.597] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.
[  6058.597] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)
[  6058.597] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[  6058.620] (==) No device specified for screen "Default Screen Section".
    Using the first device section listed.
[  6058.620] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"
[  6058.620] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".
    Using a default monitor configuration.
[  6058.620] (==) Automatically adding devices
[  6058.620] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[  6058.620] (==) Not automatically adding GPU devices
[  6058.634] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff
[  6058.940] (**) FontPath set to:
    /usr/local/share/fonts/misc/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/webfonts,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/anonymous-pro,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/urwfonts,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/misc/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/,
    catalogue:/usr/local/etc/X11/fontpath.d
[  6058.940] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
[  6058.940] (II) The server relies on devd to provide the list of input devices.
    If no devices become available, reconfigure devd or disable AutoAddDevices.
[  6058.940] (II) Loader magic: 0x5da010
[  6058.941] (II) Module ABI versions:
[  6058.941]     X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[  6058.941]     X.Org Video Driver: 20.0
[  6058.941]     X.Org XInput driver : 22.1
[  6058.941]     X.Org Server Extension : 9.0
[  6058.942] (--) PCI:*(0:1:5:0) 1002:4337:104d:8175 rev 0, Mem @ 0xf0000000/134217728, 0xe0300000/65536, I/O @ 0x0000a000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[  6058.942] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
[  6058.942] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[  6058.978] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[  6059.171] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  6059.171]     compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.0.0
[  6059.171]     ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 9.0
[  6059.171] (==) AIGLX enabled
[  6059.176] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"
[  6059.177] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so
[  6059.186] (II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  6059.186]     compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 2.4.0
[  6059.187]     Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[  6059.187]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0
[  6059.187] (II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa
[  6059.187] (--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
[  6059.187] (--) using VT number 9
[  6059.215] (WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
[  6059.215] (II) Loading sub module "vbe"
[  6059.215] (II) LoadModule: "vbe"
[  6059.215] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libvbe.so
[  6059.220] (II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  6059.220]     compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.1.0
[  6059.220]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0
[  6059.221] (II) Loading sub module "int10"
[  6059.221] (II) LoadModule: "int10"
[  6059.221] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so
[  6059.226] (II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  6059.226]     compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.0.0
[  6059.226]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0
[  6059.226] (II) VESA(0): initializing int10
[  6059.227] (II) VESA(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000
[  6059.232] (II) VESA(0): VESA BIOS detected
[  6059.232] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Version 2.0
[  6059.232] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 65472 kB
[  6059.232] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM: RADEON IGP 340M 
[  6059.232] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0
[  6059.232] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: ATI Technologies Inc.
[  6059.233] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: MS2 
[  6059.233] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00
[  6059.353] (II) VESA(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section
    "Default Screen Section" for depth/fbbpp 24/32
[  6059.353] (==) VESA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
[  6059.353] (==) VESA(0): RGB weight 888
[  6059.353] (==) VESA(0): Default visual is TrueColor
[  6059.353] (==) VESA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
[  6059.354] (II) Loading sub module "ddc"
[  6059.354] (II) LoadModule: "ddc"
[  6059.354] (II) Module "ddc" already built-in
[  6059.354] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC supported
[  6059.354] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC Level none
[  6059.354] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC transfer in appr. 2 sec.
[  6059.354] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC read failed
[  6059.355] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE PanelID read successfully
[  6059.355] (II) VESA(0): PanelID returned panel resolution 1280x800
[  6059.355] (II) VESA(0): Searching for matching VESA mode(s):
[  6059.511] 
[  6059.511] (II) VESA(0): Total Memory: 1023 64KB banks (65472kB)
[  6059.511] (II) VESA(0): <default monitor>: Using hsync range of 29.37-49.31 kHz
[  6059.511] (II) VESA(0): <default monitor>: Using vrefresh range of 56.00-59.91 Hz
[  6059.511] (WW) VESA(0): Unable to estimate virtual size
[  6059.511] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1024x768" (no mode of this name)
[  6059.511] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "800x600" (no mode of this name)
[  6059.511] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "640x480" (no mode of this name)
[  6059.511] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "640x400" (no mode of this name)
[  6059.511] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "640x350" (no mode of this name)
[  6059.511] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "512x384" (no mode of this name)
[  6059.511] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "400x300" (no mode of this name)
[  6059.511] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "320x240" (no mode of this name)
[  6059.511] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "320x200" (no mode of this name)
[  6059.511] (WW) VESA(0): No valid modes left. Trying less strict filter...
[  6059.511] (II) VESA(0): <default monitor>: Using hsync range of 29.37-49.31 kHz
[  6059.511] (II) VESA(0): <default monitor>: Using vrefresh range of 56.00-59.91 Hz
[  6059.511] (WW) VESA(0): Unable to estimate virtual size
[  6059.511] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "640x400" (hsync out of range)
[  6059.511] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "640x350" (hsync out of range)
[  6059.511] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)
[  6059.511] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "400x300" (illegal horizontal timings)
[  6059.511] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "320x240" (illegal horizontal timings)
[  6059.511] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "320x200" (illegal horizontal timings)
[  6059.511] (--) VESA(0): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 1024)
[  6059.511] (**) VESA(0): *Built-in mode "1024x768"
[  6059.511] (**) VESA(0): *Built-in mode "800x600"
[  6059.512] (**) VESA(0): *Built-in mode "640x480"
[  6059.512] (==) VESA(0): DPI set to (96, 96)
[  6059.512] (**) VESA(0): Using "Shadow Framebuffer"
[  6059.512] (II) Loading sub module "shadow"
[  6059.512] (II) LoadModule: "shadow"
[  6059.512] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libshadow.so
[  6059.513] (II) Module shadow: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  6059.513]     compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.1.0
[  6059.513]     ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[  6059.513] (II) Loading sub module "fb"
[  6059.513] (II) LoadModule: "fb"
[  6059.514] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
[  6059.553] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  6059.553]     compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.0.0
[  6059.553]     ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[  6059.554] (==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
[  6059.554] (II) Loading sub module "int10"
[  6059.554] (II) LoadModule: "int10"
[  6059.554] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so
[  6059.554] (II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  6059.554]     compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.0.0
[  6059.554]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0
[  6059.554] (II) VESA(0): initializing int10
[  6059.555] (II) VESA(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000
[  6059.555] (II) VESA(0): VESA BIOS detected
[  6059.555] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Version 2.0
[  6059.555] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 65472 kB
[  6059.555] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM: RADEON IGP 340M 
[  6059.555] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0
[  6059.555] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: ATI Technologies Inc.
[  6059.555] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: MS2 
[  6059.555] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00
[  6059.556] (II) VESA(0): virtual address = 0x21400000, VGAbase = 0x213bb000
    physical address = 0xf0000000, size = 67043328
[  6059.561] (II) VESA(0): Setting up VESA Mode 0x123 (1024x768)
[  6059.613] (==) VESA(0): Default visual is TrueColor
[  6059.650] (==) VESA(0): Backing store enabled
[  6059.662] (==) VESA(0): DPMS enabled
[  6059.664] (==) RandR enabled
[  6059.696] (II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable
[  6059.696] (EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering
[  6063.399] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer
[  6063.401] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized swrast
[  6063.401] (II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0
[  6064.358] (II) config/devd: probing input devices...
[  6064.358] (II) config/devd: adding input device (null) (/dev/kbdmux)
[  6064.358] (II) LoadModule: "kbd"
[  6064.400] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so
[  6064.405] (II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  6064.405]     compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.9.0
[  6064.405]     Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[  6064.405]     ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 22.1
[  6064.405] (II) Using input driver 'kbd' for 'kbdmux'
[  6064.405] (**) kbdmux: always reports core events
[  6064.405] (**) kbdmux: always reports core events
[  6064.405] (**) Option "Protocol" "standard"
[  6064.405] (**) Option "XkbRules" "base"
[  6064.405] (**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"
[  6064.406] (**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"
[  6064.406] (**) Option "config_info" "devd:kbdmux"
[  6064.406] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "kbdmux" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)
[  6064.445] (II) config/devd: kbdmux is enabled, ignoring device atkbd0
[  6064.445] (II) config/devd: adding input device (null) (/dev/sysmouse)
[  6064.446] (II) LoadModule: "mouse"
[  6064.446] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so
[  6064.460] (II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  6064.460]     compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.9.3
[  6064.461]     Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[  6064.461]     ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 22.1
[  6064.461] (II) Using input driver 'mouse' for 'sysmouse'
[  6064.461] (**) sysmouse: always reports core events
[  6064.461] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
[  6064.461] (==) sysmouse: Protocol: "Auto"
[  6064.461] (**) sysmouse: always reports core events
[  6064.461] (==) sysmouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50
[  6064.461] (**) sysmouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
[  6064.461] (**) sysmouse: Buttons: 5
[  6064.461] (**) Option "config_info" "devd:sysmouse"
[  6064.461] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "sysmouse" (type: MOUSE, id 7)
[  6064.461] (**) sysmouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
[  6064.461] (**) sysmouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0
[  6064.461] (**) sysmouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000
[  6064.461] (**) sysmouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4
[  6064.462] (II) sysmouse: SetupAuto: hw.iftype is 4, hw.model is 0
[  6064.462] (II) sysmouse: SetupAuto: protocol is SysMouse
[  6064.462] (II) config/devd: device /dev/ums0 already opened
[  6064.515] (II) config/devd: adding input device Mouse (/dev/psm0)
[  6064.516] (II) Using input driver 'mouse' for 'Mouse'
[  6064.516] (**) Mouse: always reports core events
[  6064.516] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/psm0"
[  6064.516] (==) Mouse: Protocol: "Auto"
[  6064.516] (**) Mouse: always reports core events
[  6064.572] (==) Mouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50
[  6064.572] (**) Mouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
[  6064.572] (**) Mouse: Buttons: 5
[  6064.572] (**) Option "config_info" "devd:psm0"
[  6064.572] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse" (type: MOUSE, id 8)
[  6064.572] (**) Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
[  6064.572] (**) Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0
[  6064.572] (**) Mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000
[  6064.572] (**) Mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4
[  6064.591] (II) Mouse: SetupAuto: hw.iftype is 3, hw.model is 1
[  6064.591] (II) Mouse: SetupAuto: protocol is GlidePointPS/2
[  6065.088] (II) Mouse: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded
[  6743.253] (II) config/devd: terminating backend...
[  6744.159] (II) UnloadModule: "mouse"
[  6744.289] (II) UnloadModule: "mouse"
[  6744.289] (II) UnloadModule: "kbd"
```


----------



## mickey (Mar 27, 2020)

ColorfulOne said:


> I cut out the large section of monitor settings. This is the result of:
> 
> ```
> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.org
> ...


I don't see anything out of the ordinary, other than that you are still using X.Org 1.18.4, which suggests you installed it from the quarterly package repository. Current version is 1.20.7 which comes with a number of changes related to the switch from devd to udev. From the looks of it X.Org auto-detects your keyboard and two mice (sysmouse via moused and PS/2 mouse) just fine, so is your mouse working in that setup?


----------



## ColorfulOne (Mar 29, 2020)

How do I get version 1.20.7? I used the command `pkg install xorg`. My mouse is working with the VESA driver, but I do not have full screen. If I install the radeon driver, I have full screen and no mouse.


----------



## eternal_noob (Mar 29, 2020)

ColorfulOne said:


> How do I get version 1.20.7?


You have to switch packages from quarterly to latest. Here is how:

Create a new file `/usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf` with the contents

```
FreeBSD: {
  url: "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/latest"
}
```
and do `pkg update -f`.

Then reinstall Xorg.

The `sysctl kern.evdev.rcpt_mask=12` stuff i wanted you to try earlier is for 1.20.7. I thought you were using it already.



ColorfulOne said:


> Thanks as always for the help, and on a side note I like your Buckminster Fuller quote.


Yeah, it's a nice one.


----------



## ColorfulOne (Mar 30, 2020)

I don't have a  /usr/local/etc/pkg  directory. In the   /usr/local/etc/  directory, I have a file  /usr/local/etc/pkg.conf . How do I get the pkg and repos directory?


----------



## eternal_noob (Mar 30, 2020)

ColorfulOne said:


> How do I get the pkg and repos directory?


You have to create them via `mkdir`.





						mkdir(1)
					






					www.freebsd.org


----------



## ColorfulOne (Mar 30, 2020)

I was thinking there must be extra software to install for future use. Why the arbitrary data structure then? Why not just drop it in /usr/local/etc?


----------



## eternal_noob (Mar 30, 2020)

ColorfulOne said:


> Why the arbitrary data structure then? Why not just drop it in /usr/local/etc?


I don't know, the handbook [1] and the wiki [2] just say to drop the file there.

[1] https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/pkgng-intro.html
[2] https://wiki.freebsd.org/Ports/QuarterlyBranch


----------



## ColorfulOne (Mar 31, 2020)

I edited  /etc/sysctl.conf  with the kern update that you  suggested. I put the radeon driver in  /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d . I also used the radeon driver in  /etc/rc.conf . Mouse still did not work. 

```
[    58.841] 
X.Org X Server 1.20.7
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[    58.841] Build Operating System: FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p3 i386 
[    58.841] Current Operating System: FreeBSD gold.colorful.org 12.1-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p3 GENERIC i386
[    58.841] Build Date: 21 March 2020  10:28:52AM
[    58.841]  
[    58.841] Current version of pixman: 0.38.4
[    58.841]     Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
    to make sure that you have the latest version.
[    58.841] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
    (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
    (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[    58.842] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Mar 31 11:07:49 2020
[    59.035] (==) Using config directory: "/usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"
[    59.035] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/local/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"
[    59.129] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.
[    59.129] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.
[    59.129] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)
[    59.129] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[    59.130] (==) No device specified for screen "Default Screen Section".
    Using the first device section listed.
[    59.130] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"
[    59.130] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".
    Using a default monitor configuration.
[    59.130] (==) Automatically adding devices
[    59.130] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[    59.130] (==) Not automatically adding GPU devices
[    59.143] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff
[    59.470] (**) FontPath set to:
    /usr/local/share/fonts/misc/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/webfonts,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/anonymous-pro,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/urwfonts,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/misc/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/,
    catalogue:/usr/local/etc/X11/fontpath.d
[    59.470] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
[    59.470] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.
    If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.
[    59.487] (II) Loader magic: 0x5de010
[    59.487] (II) Module ABI versions:
[    59.487]     X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[    59.487]     X.Org Video Driver: 24.1
[    59.487]     X.Org XInput driver : 24.1
[    59.487]     X.Org Server Extension : 10.0
[    59.494] (--) PCI:*(1@0:5:0) 1002:4337:104d:8175 rev 0, Mem @ 0xf0000000/134217728, 0xe0500000/65536, I/O @ 0x0000a000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[    59.495] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
[    59.495] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[    59.525] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[    59.729] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    59.729]     compiled for 1.20.7, module version = 1.0.0
[    59.729]     ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 10.0
[    59.745] (II) LoadModule: "radeon"
[    59.746] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so
[    59.901] (II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    59.902]     compiled for 1.20.7, module version = 19.1.0
[    59.902]     Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[    59.902]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.1
[    59.902] (II) RADEON: Driver for ATI/AMD Radeon chipsets:
    ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24), ATI FireMV 2400,
    ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24), ATI FireGL M24 GL,
    ATI Radeon X600 (RV380), ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380),
    ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3), ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4),
    ATI Radeon 9500, ATI Radeon 9600TX, ATI FireGL Z1, ATI Radeon 9800SE,
    ATI Radeon 9800, ATI FireGL X2, ATI Radeon 9600, ATI Radeon 9600SE,
    ATI Radeon 9600XT, ATI FireGL T2, ATI Radeon 9650, ATI FireGL RV360,
    ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW,
    ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1), ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2),
    ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP, ATI Radeon 9000/PRO, ATI Radeon 9000,
    ATI Radeon X800 (R420), ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420),
    ATI Radeon X800SE (R420), ATI FireGL X3 (R420),
    ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18), ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420),
    ATI Radeon X800XT (R420), ATI Radeon X800 VE (R420),
    ATI Radeon X850 (R480), ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480),
    ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480),
    ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480), ATI Radeon Mobility M7,
    ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7, ATI Radeon Mobility M6,
    ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9), ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9),
    ATI Radeon 9700 Pro, ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro, ATI FireGL X1,
    ATI Radeon 9800PRO, ATI Radeon 9800XT,
    ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11),
    ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10), ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11),
    ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10), ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11),
    ATI Radeon, ATI FireGL 8700/8800, ATI Radeon 8500, ATI Radeon 9100,
    ATI Radeon 7500, ATI Radeon VE/7000, ATI ES1000,
    ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22), ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C),
    ATI FireGL M22 GL, ATI Radeon X800 (R423), ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423),
    ATI Radeon X800LE (R423), ATI Radeon X800SE (R423),
    ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430),
    ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430), ATI Radeon X800 (R430),
    ATI FireGL V7100 (R423), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423),
    ATI FireGL unknown (R423), ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26),
    ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26), ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26),
    ATI Radeon X550XTX, ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5),
    ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200,
    ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M, ATI Radeon 9250, ATI Radeon 9200,
    ATI Radeon 9200SE, ATI FireMV 2200, ATI Radeon X300 (RV370),
    ATI Radeon X600 (RV370), ATI Radeon X550 (RV370),
    ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370), ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370),
    ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+), ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28),
    ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28), ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28),
    ATI Radeon X850, ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480),
    ATI Radeon X800XT (R423), ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410),
    ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410), ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410),
    ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410),
    ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Mobility Radeon X1800 XT,
    ATI Mobility Radeon X1800, ATI Mobility FireGL V7200,
    ATI FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V5300, ATI Mobility FireGL V7100,
    ATI FireGL V7300, ATI FireGL V7350, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI RV505,
    ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI M54-GL,
    ATI Mobility Radeon X1400, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit,
    ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300, ATI FireGL V3300,
    ATI FireGL V3350, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,
    ATI Mobility Radeon X2300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,
    ATI FireMV 2250, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Mobility FireGL V5200,
    ATI Mobility Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1300 XT/X1600 Pro,
    ATI FireGL V3400, ATI Mobility FireGL V5250,
    ATI Mobility Radeon X1700, ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 XT,
    ATI FireGL V5200, ATI Radeon X2300HD, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300,
    ATI Radeon X1950, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI AMD Stream Processor,
    ATI RV560, ATI Mobility Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950 GT, ATI RV570,
    ATI FireGL V7400, ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP,
    ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI RS740,
    ATI RS740M, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 Pro,
    ATI Radeon HD 2900 GT, ATI FireGL V8650, ATI FireGL V8600,
    ATI FireGL V7600, ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4870 x2,
    ATI Radeon HD 4850 x2, ATI FirePro V8750 (FireGL),
    ATI FirePro V7760 (FireGL), ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850,
    ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850 X2, ATI FirePro RV770,
    AMD FireStream 9270, AMD FireStream 9250, ATI FirePro V8700 (FireGL),
    ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Mobility RADEON M98,
    ATI FirePro M7750, ATI M98, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650,
    ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670,
    ATI FirePro M5750, ATI RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670], ATI RADEON E4600,
    ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series, ATI RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 4650],
    ATI FirePro V7750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V5700 (FireGL),
    ATI FirePro V3750 (FireGL), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4830,
    ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4850, ATI FirePro M7740, ATI RV740,
    ATI Radeon HD 4770, ATI Radeon HD 4700 Series, ATI RV610,
    ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro,
    ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO AGP, ATI FireGL V4000, ATI Radeon HD 2350,
    ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400,
    ATI RADEON E2400, ATI FireMV 2260, ATI RV670, ATI Radeon HD3870,
    ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850, ATI Radeon HD3850,
    ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850 X2, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870,
    ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870 X2, ATI Radeon HD3870 X2,
    ATI FireGL V7700, ATI Radeon HD3690, AMD Firestream 9170,
    ATI Radeon HD 4550, ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon HD 4350,
    ATI Mobility Radeon 4300 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series,
    ATI FirePro RG220, ATI Mobility Radeon 4330, ATI RV630,
    ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT,
    ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT AGP, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro AGP,
    ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro, ATI Gemini RV630,
    ATI Gemini Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI FireGL V5600,
    ATI FireGL V3600, ATI Radeon HD 2600 LE,
    ATI Mobility FireGL Graphics Processor, ATI Radeon HD 3470,
    ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3430, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series,
    ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3430, ATI FirePro V3700,
    ATI FireMV 2450, ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series, ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP,
    ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO, ATI Radeon HD 3600 XT,
    ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3670,
    ATI Mobility FireGL V5700, ATI Mobility FireGL V5725,
    ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics,
    ATI Radeon HD 3300 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3000 Graphics, SUMO, SUMO2,
    ATI Radeon HD 4200, ATI Radeon 4100, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200,
    ATI Mobility Radeon 4100, ATI Radeon HD 4290, ATI Radeon HD 4250,
    AMD Radeon HD 6310 Graphics, AMD Radeon HD 6250 Graphics,
    AMD Radeon HD 6300 Series Graphics,
    AMD Radeon HD 6200 Series Graphics, PALM, CYPRESS,
    ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, AMD Firestream 9370,
    AMD Firestream 9350, ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series,
    ATI Radeon HD 5900 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series,
    ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 6700 Series,
    ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5570,
    ATI Radeon HD 5670, ATI Radeon HD 5570, ATI Radeon HD 5500 Series,
    REDWOOD, ATI Mobility Radeon Graphics, CEDAR, ATI FirePro 2270,
    ATI Radeon HD 5450, CAYMAN, AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series,
    AMD Radeon HD 6900M Series, Mobility Radeon HD 6000 Series, BARTS,
    AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series, AMD Radeon HD 6700 Series, TURKS, CAICOS,
    ARUBA, TAHITI, PITCAIRN, VERDE, OLAND, HAINAN, BONAIRE, KABINI,
    MULLINS, KAVERI, HAWAII
[    59.911] (--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
[    59.911] (--) using VT number 9

[    59.929] (II) [KMS] Kernel modesetting enabled.
[    59.929] (WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
[    59.930] (II) RADEON(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section
    "Default Screen Section" for depth/fbbpp 24/32
[    59.930] (==) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
[    59.930] (II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)
[    59.930] (==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor
[    59.930] (==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888
[    59.930] (II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)
[    59.930] (--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2)" (ChipID = 0x4337)
[    59.930] (II) Loading sub module "fb"
[    59.930] (II) LoadModule: "fb"
[    59.931] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
[    59.995] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    59.995]     compiled for 1.20.7, module version = 1.0.0
[    59.995]     ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[    59.995] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"
[    59.995] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"
[    59.995] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in
[    59.995] (II) Loading sub module "exa"
[    59.995] (II) LoadModule: "exa"
[    60.031] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libexa.so
[    60.032] (II) Module exa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    60.032]     compiled for 1.20.7, module version = 2.6.0
[    60.032]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.1
[    60.032] (II) RADEON(0): KMS Color Tiling: disabled
[    60.032] (II) RADEON(0): KMS Color Tiling 2D: disabled
[    60.032] (==) RADEON(0): TearFree property default: auto
[    60.032] (II) RADEON(0): KMS Pageflipping: enabled
[    60.032] (II) RADEON(0): SwapBuffers wait for vsync: enabled
[    60.051] (II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 has no monitor section
[    60.052] (II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 has no monitor section
[    60.052] (II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS has no monitor section
[    60.056] (II) RADEON(0): Output S-video has no monitor section
[    60.056] (WW) RADEON(0): 4 ZaphodHeads crtcs unavailable. Some outputs will stay off.
[    60.074] (II) RADEON(0): EDID for output VGA-0
[    60.089] (II) RADEON(0): EDID for output DVI-0
[    60.089] (II) RADEON(0): EDID for output LVDS
[    60.090] (II) RADEON(0): Printing probed modes for output LVDS
[    60.090] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"x60.0   68.90  1280 1288 1328 1408  800 803 807 816 (48.9 kHz eP)
[    60.090] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x720"x59.9   74.50  1280 1344 1472 1664  720 723 728 748 -hsync +vsync (44.8 kHz)
[    60.090] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x768"x59.8   71.75  1152 1216 1328 1504  768 771 781 798 -hsync +vsync (47.7 kHz)
[    60.090] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x59.9   63.50  1024 1072 1176 1328  768 771 775 798 -hsync +vsync (47.8 kHz)
[    60.090] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x59.9   38.25  800 832 912 1024  600 603 607 624 -hsync +vsync (37.4 kHz)
[    60.090] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "848x480"x59.7   31.50  848 872 952 1056  480 483 493 500 -hsync +vsync (29.8 kHz)
[    60.090] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "720x480"x59.7   26.75  720 744 808 896  480 483 493 500 -hsync +vsync (29.9 kHz)
[    60.090] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.4   23.75  640 664 720 800  480 483 487 500 -hsync +vsync (29.7 kHz)
[    60.093] (II) RADEON(0): EDID for output S-video
[    60.093] (II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 disconnected
[    60.093] (II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 disconnected
[    60.093] (II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS connected
[    60.093] (II) RADEON(0): Output S-video disconnected
[    60.093] (II) RADEON(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes
[    60.093] (II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS using initial mode 1280x800 +0+0
[    60.093] (II) RADEON(0): mem size init: gart size :7dff000 vram size: s:4000000 visible:3bd8000
[    60.093] (II) RADEON(0): EXA: Driver will allow EXA pixmaps in VRAM
[    60.093] (==) RADEON(0): DPI set to (96, 96)
[    60.093] (==) RADEON(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
[    60.093] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
[    60.093] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
[    60.093] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
[    60.109] (II) RADEON(0): [DRI2] Setup complete
[    60.109] (II) RADEON(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: radeon
[    60.109] (II) RADEON(0): Front buffer size: 4000K
[    60.109] (II) RADEON(0): VRAM usage limit set to 51523K
[    60.117] (==) RADEON(0): DRI3 disabled
[    60.117] (==) RADEON(0): Backing store enabled
[    60.117] (II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering enabled
[    60.118] (II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration enabled for R100 type cards.
[    60.118] (II) EXA(0): Driver allocated offscreen pixmaps
[    60.118] (II) EXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:
[    60.118] (II)         Solid
[    60.118] (II)         Copy
[    60.118] (II)         Composite (RENDER acceleration)
[    60.118] (II)         UploadToScreen
[    60.118] (II)         DownloadFromScreen
[    60.118] (II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled
[    60.118] (==) RADEON(0): DPMS enabled
[    60.118] (==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled
[    60.121] (II) RADEON(0): Set up textured video
[    60.122] (II) RADEON(0): [XvMC] Associated with Radeon Textured Video.
[    60.122] (II) RADEON(0): [XvMC] Extension initialized.
[    60.144] (II) Initializing extension Generic Event Extension
[    60.146] (II) Initializing extension SHAPE
[    60.147] (II) Initializing extension MIT-SHM
[    60.148] (II) Initializing extension XInputExtension
[    60.167] (II) Initializing extension XTEST
[    60.168] (II) Initializing extension BIG-REQUESTS
[    60.168] (II) Initializing extension SYNC
[    60.170] (II) Initializing extension XKEYBOARD
[    60.185] (II) Initializing extension XC-MISC
[    60.186] (II) Initializing extension SECURITY
[    60.187] (II) Initializing extension XFIXES
[    60.188] (II) Initializing extension RENDER
[    60.189] (II) Initializing extension RANDR
[    60.190] (II) Initializing extension COMPOSITE
[    60.191] (II) Initializing extension DAMAGE
[    60.192] (II) Initializing extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
[    60.192] (II) Initializing extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
[    60.193] (II) Initializing extension RECORD
[    60.194] (II) Initializing extension DPMS
[    60.195] (II) Initializing extension Present
[    60.196] (II) Initializing extension DRI3
[    60.196] (II) Initializing extension X-Resource
[    60.196] (II) Initializing extension XVideo
[    60.197] (II) Initializing extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
[    60.198] (II) Initializing extension GLX
[    60.555] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized radeon
[    60.555] (II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0
[    60.555] (II) Initializing extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
[    60.556] (II) Initializing extension XFree86-DGA
[    60.557] (II) Initializing extension XFree86-DRI
[    60.557] (II) Initializing extension DRI2
[    60.558] (II) RADEON(0): Setting screen physical size to 338 x 211
[    61.510] (II) config/udev: Adding input device System mouse (/dev/input/event0)
[    61.510] (**) System mouse: Applying InputClass "libinput pointer catchall"
[    61.510] (II) LoadModule: "libinput"
[    61.511] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/libinput_drv.so
[    61.730] (II) Module libinput: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    61.730]     compiled for 1.20.7, module version = 0.28.2
[    61.730]     Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[    61.730]     ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 24.1
[    61.730] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'System mouse'
[    61.730] (**) System mouse: always reports core events
[    61.730] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event0"
[    61.753] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"
[    61.854] (II) event0  - System mouse: is tagged by udev as: Mouse
[    61.854] (II) event0  - System mouse: device is a pointer
[    61.855] (II) event0  - System mouse: device removed
[    61.856] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/dev/input/event0"
[    61.856] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "System mouse" (type: MOUSE, id 6)
[    61.857] (**) Option "AccelerationScheme" "none"
[    61.857] (**) System mouse: (accel) selected scheme none/0
[    61.857] (**) System mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000
[    61.857] (**) System mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4
[    61.859] (II) event0  - System mouse: is tagged by udev as: Mouse
[    61.860] (II) event0  - System mouse: device is a pointer
[    61.861] (II) config/udev: Adding input device System keyboard multiplexer (/dev/input/event1)
[    61.861] (**) System keyboard multiplexer: Applying InputClass "Evdev keyboard"
[    61.861] (**) System keyboard multiplexer: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"
[    61.861] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'System keyboard multiplexer'
[    61.861] (**) System keyboard multiplexer: always reports core events
[    61.861] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event1"
[    61.861] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"
[    61.865] (II) event1  - System keyboard multiplexer: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard
[    61.865] (II) event1  - System keyboard multiplexer: device is a keyboard
[    61.866] (II) event1  - System keyboard multiplexer: device removed
[    61.866] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/dev/input/event1"
[    61.866] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "System keyboard multiplexer" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)
[    61.867] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[    62.007] (II) event1  - System keyboard multiplexer: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard
[    62.007] (II) event1  - System keyboard multiplexer: device is a keyboard
[    62.009] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT keyboard (/dev/input/event2)
[    62.009] (**) AT keyboard: Applying InputClass "Evdev keyboard"
[    62.009] (**) AT keyboard: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"
[    62.009] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'AT keyboard'
[    62.009] (**) AT keyboard: always reports core events
[    62.009] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event2"
[    62.009] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"
[    62.012] (II) event2  - AT keyboard: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard
[    62.012] (II) event2  - AT keyboard: device is a keyboard
[    62.013] (II) event2  - AT keyboard: device removed
[    62.013] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/dev/input/event2"
[    62.013] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 8)
[    62.013] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[    62.016] (II) event2  - AT keyboard: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard
[    62.017] (II) event2  - AT keyboard: device is a keyboard
[    62.018] (II) config/udev: Adding input device GlidePoint (/dev/input/event3)
[    62.018] (**) GlidePoint: Applying InputClass "libinput pointer catchall"
[    62.018] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'GlidePoint'
[    62.018] (**) GlidePoint: always reports core events
[    62.018] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event3"
[    62.018] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"
[    62.037] (II) event3  - GlidePoint: is tagged by udev as: Mouse
[    62.038] (II) event3  - GlidePoint: device is a pointer
[    62.038] (II) event3  - GlidePoint: device removed
[    62.075] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/dev/input/event3"
[    62.075] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "GlidePoint" (type: MOUSE, id 9)
[    62.075] (**) Option "AccelerationScheme" "none"
[    62.075] (**) GlidePoint: (accel) selected scheme none/0
[    62.075] (**) GlidePoint: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000
[    62.075] (**) GlidePoint: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4
[    62.095] (II) event3  - GlidePoint: is tagged by udev as: Mouse
[    62.096] (II) event3  - GlidePoint: device is a pointer
[    62.097] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM) (/dev/input/event4)
[    62.097] (**) Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM): Applying InputClass "libinput pointer catchall"
[    62.097] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM)'
[    62.097] (**) Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM): always reports core events
[    62.097] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event4"
[    62.097] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"
[    62.103] (II) event4  - Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM), class 0/0, rev 1.10/3.0: is tagged by udev as: Mouse
[    62.104] (II) event4  - Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM), class 0/0, rev 1.10/3.0: device is a pointer
[    62.105] (II) event4  - Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM), class 0/0, rev 1.10/3.0: device removed
[    62.105] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/dev/input/event4"
[    62.106] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM)" (type: MOUSE, id 10)
[    62.106] (**) Option "AccelerationScheme" "none"
[    62.106] (**) Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM): (accel) selected scheme none/0
[    62.106] (**) Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM): (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000
[    62.106] (**) Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM): (accel) acceleration threshold: 4
[    62.111] (II) event4  - Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM), class 0/0, rev 1.10/3.0: is tagged by udev as: Mouse
[    62.112] (II) event4  - Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM), class 0/0, rev 1.10/3.0: device is a pointer
```


----------



## shkhln (Mar 31, 2020)

ColorfulOne said:


> When I enter X my mouse does work now even with the radeon driver, but it I can't see the cursor.





ColorfulOne said:


> Mouse still did not work.



Those are different statements with different implications. My guess is that you probably need to disable hardware cursor:
	
	



```
Section "Device"
  ...
  Option "SWCursor" "true"
EndSection
```


----------



## ColorfulOne (Mar 31, 2020)

Somehow saying, "Thank you!" does not feel like it is enough. I will say it anyway. Thank you!  I have full screen and a mouse now!


----------



## ColorfulOne (Apr 1, 2020)

When I start Openbox, I can't right click to get the necessary menus. When I am in Gnome desktop, I don't get a menu to change desktop settings when I right click either. I am pretty sure before this I could. I copied the files from /usr/local/etc/xdg/openbox to /home/user/.config/openbox. Wondering if this is just a mouse issue yet again. Actually, I just tested the touchpad. I have right click in Openbox and Gnome with the touchpad. How do I get right click with my mouse?


----------



## shkhln (Apr 1, 2020)

ColorfulOne said:


> When I start Openbox, I can't right click to get the necessary menus. When I am in Gnome desktop, I don't get a menu to change desktop settings when I right click either. I am pretty sure before this I could.



Double check whatever InputDevice/InputClass settings you have.


----------



## ColorfulOne (Apr 1, 2020)

shkhln said:


> Double check whatever InputDevice/InputClass settings you have.


Sorry I don't understand that question. Are you referring to the code listed above in the output from the log?

```
61.510] (II) config/udev: Adding input device System mouse (/dev/input/event0)
[    61.510] (**) System mouse: Applying InputClass "libinput pointer catchall"
[    61.510] (II) LoadModule: "libinput"
```


----------



## shkhln (Apr 1, 2020)

ColorfulOne said:


> Sorry I don't understand that question.



There is no question. I'm merely suggesting some settings might have remained from your previous attempts at dealing with mouse issues.


----------



## ColorfulOne (Apr 1, 2020)

And no answer... It is ok. It is a very old laptop. If this is too much fuss, then don't worry about it. I can use the touchpad. I am grateful for all the help so far. I used to work in IT decades ago. This is all just a fun hobby for me now. My IT career died decades ago, so this is not really important. I forgot how much I enjoyed tinkering though, so this is a bit of a treat for me.


----------



## free-and-bsd (Apr 3, 2020)

Don't know if that is going to help you with your touchpad, but on my laptop I'm using hw.psm.synaptics_support=1. That helps with touchpad.
For your "regular" mouse driver, it never surfaced in this thread, but do you have xf86-input-mouse installed?
You can check by `pkg info -a | grep input`:

```
...
xf86-input-keyboard-1.9.0_4    X.Org keyboard input driver
xf86-input-mouse-1.9.3_3       X.Org mouse input driver
...
```
You need these for Xorg to work properly. And since xorg-server does not install these by default, it won't hurt to double-check.
Sorry, but in such cases Xorg.0.log may not even hint there is a problem with your mouse/keyboard. It will say mouse & kbd detected all right while you can use neither of them. 
So always double check the Xorg input drivers are installed -- no matter if it's Radeon/Intel HD/nVidia GPU.


----------



## eternal_noob (Apr 4, 2020)

free-and-bsd said:


> So always double check the Xorg input drivers are installed


In addition to the drivers free-and-bsd mentioned, also check if `xf86-input-libinput` is installed.


----------



## mickey (Apr 4, 2020)

Those drivers (x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard, x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse and x11-drivers/xf86-input-libinput) are installed as a dependency of x11-drivers/xorg-drivers which in turn is a dependency of x11/xorg. So unless you are building from ports and changed the build options of x11-drivers/xorg-drivers those should be installed.


----------



## ColorfulOne (Apr 4, 2020)

Bad news. I was actually doing quite well. The only issue that I had was the mouse right-click, so I was feeling very confident for a bit. I think that is where I went wrong. I started editing and configuring openbox, tint2, and wbar, then I found Vermaden's site. https://vermaden.wordpress.com/2018/07/01/freebsd-desktop-part-12-configuration-openbox/ I installed most of the scripts successfully, but one of them really locked up my computer bad. So bad in fact, I felt the need to reinstall and start all over again. I could not do anything with the computer. I am not pointing fingers, I am just saying that I don't know what happened or why. So now I lost everything and am back to vesa drivers and a small screen. This time  things are different though for some reason. I am using Xorg 1.20.8. My log says:

```
LoadModule: "radeon"
No drivers available.
```
I have the line in 
	
	



```
kld_list="/boot/modules/radeonkms.ko"
```
 in /etc/rc.conf as with last time which worked then. I installed the drivers as suggested by the wiki: https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics. I used the command listed above to confirm they are loaded as well as used the commands listed on this site: https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/freebsd-9-1-howto-load-a-kernel-module/, so I am quite certain they are loaded. This makes the /var/log/Xorg.0.log confusing. I have the same /usr/local/etc/x11/xorg.conf.d/driver-radeon.conf listed above as last time. I also get the error in the log: 
	
	



```
no screens found (EE)
```
. Apologies for actually going backwards. I actually believed I was on my way to arranging my openbox look instead of this. I guess this is the way the world tells me that I needed to learn this part better before moving on to desktop beautification.


----------



## shkhln (Apr 4, 2020)

kernel modules != xorg modules


----------



## ColorfulOne (Apr 4, 2020)

Not sure how that helps, but good to know. My /var/log/Xorg.0.log says:

```
List of video drivers:
  scfb
  modesetting
  vesa
```
I guess the question is how do I load the radeon driver into Xorg then? I tried the /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/driver.conf like last time, but that does not seem to work. The example as with last time is found here: https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x-config.html.
Forgot to add that yes, xf86-input-mouse-1.9.3_3 is loaded as with libinput (both x86 and the normal one), keyboard, drm-kmod-g20190710, drm-legacy-kmod-g20200306, and libdrm.


----------



## free-and-bsd (Apr 4, 2020)

mickey said:


> Those drivers (x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard, x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse and x11-drivers/xf86-input-libinput) are installed as a dependency of x11-drivers/xorg-drivers which in turn is a dependency of x11/xorg. So unless you are building from ports and changed the build options of x11-drivers/xorg-drivers those should be installed.


Built from ports but don't remember ever fiddling with those options. Maybe you're right here and I did something. Which may also be the case with the OP.
There's a problem, so something may be out of order. Therefore check the closest first.


----------



## ColorfulOne (Apr 4, 2020)

I don't use ports because it is such an old laptop. Last time I had freebsd on this computer was so many years ago that I forgot when now. I tried back then to use ports, and it would take something like days for each build. When I had it configured before, I got very lucky and found a site that had great instructions and a beautiful tint2rc. I got a new computer and just let this one sit as a paperweight for years. I don't even know why I removed freebsd from this computer actually. I think it was freebsd 8 back then if I remember correctly. I guess as with now, it was always just a learning side project. I just had this up yesterday. I don't understand how I could have such a different experience in the space of a day? Anyway, the /var/log/Xorg.0.log still says:

```
LoadModule: "radeon"
Failed to load module "radeon" (module does not exist, 0)
modesetting: Driver for Modesetting Kernel Drivers: kms
modeset(0): claimed PCI slot 1@0:5:0
...
glamor0: Failed to initialize glamor at ScreenInit() time.
AddScreen/ScreenInit failed for driver 0
```


----------



## shkhln (Apr 4, 2020)

ColorfulOne said:


> Not sure how that helps, but good to know.



Does that ring a bell?


----------



## mickey (Apr 4, 2020)

ColorfulOne said:


> Not sure how that helps, but good to know. My /var/log/Xorg.0.log says:
> 
> ```
> List of video drivers:
> ...


I am fairly certain you don't. If the drm-kmod is loaded you use the _modesetting_ driver with it. But what do I know, I am a long-term nvidia user


----------



## ColorfulOne (Apr 4, 2020)

Now I am getting an error:

```
Mesa 18.3.2 implementation error: Invalid GLSL version in shading _language_version()
AddScreen/ScreenInit failed for driver 0
```
and 

```
UnloadModule: "radeon"
Unloading radeon
glamor0: Failed to get GLSL version
modeset(0): Failed to initialize glamor at ScreenInit() time.
Fatal Server error:
AddScreen/ScreenInit failed for driver 0.
```
At least the radeon driver actually loads now, so progress is being made. I just don't know why this now?


----------



## shkhln (Apr 4, 2020)

You are trying to use the _modesetting_ driver, which probably relies on some OpenGL feature that your ancient GPU doesn't support.


----------



## free-and-bsd (Apr 4, 2020)

OK, here is another one  Is your _very old _notebook actually x86 or x86_64 architecture? Here is why it seems to matter:


> *There are reports that users on i386 hardware have problems using the drm-kmod package*. A workaround for this is to disable PAE via /boot/loader.conf: hw.above4g_allow=0


----------



## ColorfulOne (Apr 4, 2020)

I noticed that. However, it worked last time minus the right click on the mouse. Once you know it can work, it is hard to give up. Now I have everything working again, but the graphics are not as good to the point as not functional. I am getting a 
	
	



```
xauth .serverauth
```
 error now in the logs. Did I mess up the permissions for my user somehow, and if so how do I get them back? Nevermind. https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/x-config.html says use the command: 
	
	



```
pw groupmod video -m slurms || pw groupmod wheel -m slurms.
```


----------



## ColorfulOne (Apr 4, 2020)

The https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics page said, "Furthermore, if you notice high CPU usage or excessive tearing while viewing HD video it is reported that installing the libva-intel-driver is helpful, as it enables VAAPI support on these systems.  This package should be installed in addition to the drm-kmod, mesa-libs and mesa-dri packages." I only installed the drm-kmod drivers last time. I wonder if the extra drivers are working against me this time?


----------



## ColorfulOne (Apr 5, 2020)

free-and-bsd said:


> OK, here is another one  Is your _very old _notebook actually x86 or x86_64 architecture? Here is why it seems to matter:


I added this. Nothing really has changed. It was a good suggestion though. Openbox is actually working fine now once again. It is Gnome desktop that is freaking out on me for some reason. A task for tomorrow. Thanks for the help as always!


----------



## free-and-bsd (Apr 5, 2020)

ColorfulOne said:


> I only installed the drm-kmod drivers last time. I wonder if the extra drivers are working against me this time?
> ...
> It is Gnome desktop that is freaking out on me for some reason.


I wouldn't recommend GNOME for a _very old_ laptop.


----------



## free-and-bsd (Apr 5, 2020)

You know, right now I, personally, am quite satisfied with FVWM2 and the apps I know I need. This one will run well even on a very old laptop . I'm tired of GNOME as it adds absolutely NOTHING to my configuration. Unless it be a bunch of services & apps I never use.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Apr 6, 2020)

Gnome is quite possibly the single most resource hungry desktop environment we have to choose from. I wholeheartedly agree with free-and-bsd’s advice.


----------



## ColorfulOne (Apr 6, 2020)

free-and-bsd said:


> You know, right now I, personally, am quite satisfied with FVWM2 and the apps I know I need. This one will run well even on a very old laptop . I'm tired of GNOME as it adds absolutely NOTHING to my configuration. Unless it be a bunch of services & apps I never use.


Thanks, I will give it a try. I kind of enjoy trying to configure Openbox right now. It is nice for a low resource computer. Do you know any guides for tint2, wbar, and openbox? Also, is there a way to have the FreeBSD handbook as an offline resource in the event I make another mistake (not that something like that would ever happen to me, but hypothetically! )? Also, feh is not loading my wallpaper when I start openbox. My autostart.sh looks like this now:

```
#!/bin/sh
(sleep 2 && tint2)
(sleep 2 && wbar)
(sleep 2 && feh --bg-scale '/home/user/wallpapers/WinterPath.jpg' &)
```
Does not matter if I use the quotes or not, feh will not work with the autostart.sh. If I open a terminal and type the exact same command, feh works.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Apr 6, 2020)

I don't have any info on any of those other apps as I use x11-wm/fluxbox. As for the handbook, I am not sure if it is available as a PDF or something else, I never looked. I am never without an Internet connection as I work from home normally and cannot be offline.


----------



## ColorfulOne (Apr 6, 2020)

I always have a connection, but this laptop is on wifi and our connection is already not great. The two together means that this computer is mostly of just getting email and such. Downloading FVWM2 now.


----------



## mickey (Apr 6, 2020)

ColorfulOne said:


> Also, is there a way to have the FreeBSD handbook as an offline resource in the event I make another mistake (not that something like that would ever happen to me, but hypothetically! )?


Download links for the FreeBSD handbook can be found in the Abstract section of the handbook on page 1.


----------



## ColorfulOne (Apr 6, 2020)

Sevendogsbsd said:


> I don't have any info on any of those other apps as I use x11-wm/fluxbox.


You are welcome to advise me on fluxbox as well!  This website has been good as well. https://cooltrainer.org/a-freebsd-desktop-howto/


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Apr 6, 2020)

ColorfulOne said:


> Also, feh is not loading my wallpaper when I start openbox. My autostart.sh looks like this now:
> 
> ```
> #!/bin/sh
> ...



Are you using .xinitrc to start x11-wm/openbox?


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Apr 6, 2020)

ColorfulOne said:


> You are welcome to advise me on fluxbox as well!  This website has been good as well. https://cooltrainer.org/a-freebsd-desktop-howto/


Be advised that site is not up to date and many of the suggested tweaks are rather pointless. I used to use that site extensively but have noticed zero difference with or without the suggested desktop performance tweaks. Personally, I just install, copy over my customized configs to their locations and I am done. Not to say some of the suggestions there are bad but I have had zero issues without them and only use the handbook for set up if need be. Granted my FreeBSD desktop machine is quite robust and is not a laptop so YMMV.

Would be happy to provide x11-wm/fluxbox assistance - I think Trihexagonal is a Fluxbox user as well so may also have some suggestions.


----------



## ColorfulOne (Apr 7, 2020)

Sevendogsbsd said:


> Are you using .xinitrc to start x11-wm/openbox?


No. I am experimenting with Windows Managers now, so I just use `startx /usr/local/bin/openbox-session` to launch. I also actually like booting to command line for some reason. I think it is a combination of nostalgia and convenience on a low resource laptop. Let's face it, the look on the few others that have seen this laptop is priceless when I am staring at a dark blank screen with nothing but a command prompt and ask, "Ok, what do I do next?" It is worth it for that alone to boot to the command line.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Apr 7, 2020)

I always boot to the command line but use an .xinitrc to set up my window manager when I run `startx`. Same thing you are doing but I just have things defined for the session I run.


```
xrdb -load ~/.Xresources
xmodmap ~/.Xmodmap &
~/.fehbg &
exec fluxbox
```


----------



## Minbari (Apr 7, 2020)

ColorfulOne said:


> I just use `startx /usr/local/bin/openbox-session` to launch.


You can automatically start Xorg after login with:

```
if [ $( /usr/bin/tty ) = "/dev/ttyv0" ]; then
         startx
   logout
fi
```
in your shell .$SHELLrc file.


----------



## ColorfulOne (Apr 7, 2020)

Ok. Thank you. I am installing Octave and RStudio now, but my download connection is very low. It is taking forever. Pretty amazing all the things you can do with an old cheap laptop.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Apr 7, 2020)

Agree: hardware is only made obsolete because of commercial operating systems.Open source OS's can bring things back to life


----------



## ColorfulOne (Apr 9, 2020)

I have fluxbox up and running. I rummaged through old books that I managed to not throw out. I found Essential System Administration http://shop.oreilly.com/product/9780596003432.do and a small stack of others from years ago, so I spent yesterday in a book. The feh command is still acting weird. I created some other accounts to test, and when I use the feh command the image comes up as a window instead of the background. It will say feh 1 of 1 with a window menu. I don't understand why that is yet.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Apr 9, 2020)

Are you trying to use graphics/feh to draw the x11-wm/fluxbox wallpaper?


----------



## ColorfulOne (Apr 9, 2020)

Sevendogsbsd said:


> Are you trying to use graphics/feh to draw the x11-wm/fluxbox wallpaper?


Yes. On my main account, the `feh --bg -scale /usr/local/share/backgrounds/WinterPath.jpg` works. Should I be using a different command or method to set the background? Also edited the sudoers file with the `visudo` command and added the line: 
	
	



```
USER ALL=(ALL) ALL
```
However, when I use the command `sudo`, I get user is not in sudoers.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Apr 9, 2020)

No, your call to graphics/feh looks good. I can't speak to the line in /etc/sudoers because I don't have an example handy. In your example, is "USER" the name of your user? That entry "USER" should be the actual username, or you can add a group using 
	
	



```
%groupname
```
. There should be examples in the file if I am not mistaken.


----------



## ColorfulOne (Apr 10, 2020)

The `fbsetbg` works in fluxbox. Sorry I am so slow to figure out the basics. Thanks for the help.


----------



## ColorfulOne (Apr 11, 2020)

I have had my computer power off unexpectedly twice now. I don't believe it is a battery issue. How do I find out why this is happening?


----------



## eternal_noob (Apr 11, 2020)

ColorfulOne said:


> I have had my computer power off unexpectedly twice now. I don't believe it is a battery issue. How do I find out why this is happening?


Could be overheating. I'd check the temperature of the CPU. I don't know which program you can use for it, though.

Edit: A quick Google search revealed this: https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/freebsd-determine-processor-cpu-temperature-command/


----------



## ColorfulOne (Apr 11, 2020)

I believe you are correct, however I don't know how to lower the temperature. The fan runs constantly. The `ipmitool` from that website says there are no sensors. The `dmesg` does not list any coretemps as in that website as well, but the `sysctl` starts at 60 degrees and is already 74. Don't know how to regulate it.


----------



## eternal_noob (Apr 11, 2020)

ColorfulOne said:


> Don't know how to regulate it.


Unfortunately, you'd have to disassemble your laptop and clean the fans.


----------



## zeising@ (Apr 11, 2020)

freebsd_noob said:


> Unfortunately, you'd have to disassemble your laptop and clean the fans.



While doing this, it might be a good idea to remove the heatsink as well, clean up old thermal paste from the heatsink, CPU, etc, and apply new thermal paste.


----------



## free-and-bsd (Apr 12, 2020)

Sevendogsbsd said:


> I always boot to the command line but use an .xinitrc to set up my window manager when I run `startx`.


Yes, this little file goes a long way. 
For example, in GNOME & Co it always takes me some time to set up keyboard layouts I need (3 at least) and the way to switch between them. Alt+Shift is common in Windows, but WMs have their own functions already assigned to some shortcuts, which makes it all more problematic... With .xinitrc, however, you just place a line into it using setxkbmap tool:

```
setxkbmap -layout "us,fr(oss),ru" -variant -option grp:alt_shift_toggle,terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp,compose:rctrl &
```
So this way you have no problems switching between layouts in FVWM or _any other_ simplistic/unfamiliar WM. Or even in an unfamiliar Live DVD desktop you can use that command from terminal instead of spending 1~2 hours searching how to do that in this particular Live DVD.


----------

